# Rare! Brindle Thoroughbred!



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

:lol::lol::lol:



















Bahaha, don't you just love grey horses and rainy days


----------



## SkyeAngel (Sep 8, 2010)

Haha! you _nearly _fooled me for a sec. I think someone might have had a roll? Bless! XD


----------



## musicalmarie1 (Dec 8, 2010)

Ha! I wasn't going to be critical, but I was thinking "Looks to me like someone got rained on, not brindle". Haha! Clever!


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

Baha, sorry guys, I couldn't help myself. He is absolutely, most definitely, just a grey who delights in being as filthy as possible!


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

Hahaha, you rock!


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

You are a crack up! What a filthy mud muffin, I hope he rolls ha ha ha


----------



## whiskeynoo (Mar 17, 2010)

haha thats brilliant!


----------



## jumping lover (Jan 5, 2011)

hah, thats awesome!


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

Glad I could provide a giggle!


----------



## Kennedy (Jan 4, 2011)

Haha I was a bit confused at first thinking, "That horse is just rain streaked...what is she thinking?" 

Good joke! Your horse looks quite content to be wet and dirty!


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

I think the best (worst?) thing about the whole spectacle is that I gave him a bath 3 days beforehand. :rofl::roll:


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

I was confused too!
I was like 'whoa' and then looked closer and was like wait a minute!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Wow, what a rare find! :lol: :rofl:


----------



## poppypony (Jan 4, 2011)

you had me fooled for a second that was very clever he he he


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

OMG!! A brindle TB!?? Wow you are lucky!!! We have a white brindle pony, its odd cause it only happens after it rains.... hmmm, LOL! :lol::lol:

Awesome horse you have there, he looks like he enjoys being dirty


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

Bahaha, glad I could provide everyone with a laugh.

LoveStory, nope just a filthy, wet, grey.


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

He is a beautiful brindle.....ah grey hahahahahahaha


----------



## KawaiiCharlie (Nov 17, 2010)

he looks nice and clean lol have fun brushing him.


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

He scrubs up halfway decent without too much effort. 



















But then of course he rolled and got his legs all grubby before this photo.


----------



## KawaiiCharlie (Nov 17, 2010)

awww hes so pretty! can i steal him?


----------



## Eliz (Jun 16, 2010)

Haha don't you love it when they choose to stand out in the rain? He's a cute ******


----------

